# Secunia reports end of life XML core services (MSXML) 4.x



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently updated from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.

After re-installing drivers and programs as necessary, It's pretty well up to date for the programs that I want and need now. So I ran malwarebytes and deleted a PUP or two!!

Then I scanned with Secunia to check on the flash and other items. The only fault that the scan reported was an end of life program as per the above title. It says an update - v6 - is available.

It wasn't a program that Secunia could update, instead it pointed me to Microseoft Update, there it says:-

*Note:*There are multiple files available for this download.Once you click on the "Download" button, you will be prompted to select the files you need.
Version:
6.0

File Name:
msxml6.msi

msxml6_ia64.msi

msxml6_SDK.msi

msxml6_x64.msi

Date Published:
7/12/2006

File Size:
1.5 MB

3.6 MB

4.4 MB

2.6 MB

Can anyone advise me please which file(s) I neded to download? (Windows 10x86). I assume that it's the first or third or both not being 64 bit, but then I'm stuck.

Also, whether installing the relevant files will update MSXML or whether I need to delete the older version either install before or afterwards please.

Incidentally, All the progs that I have installed have installed just fine and Windows installer has seeked access to the www on each install.

Windows Update advises that there are no updates available; my system is up-to-date.

Here's the link to the Microsoft site:-
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3988

Thank you in anticipation of a reply to help me resolve the matter.

Update:

I looked in the system 32 folder where the relevant .dll is located and I have an msxml3.dll and a 4.dll also a 6.dll, each with an accompanying r.dll.

It appears that my system is up to date but perhaps the 3.dll and 4.dll and their accompanying r.dlls have not been removed.

Can I just manually delete the 3. and 4 files (if Windows alows it) please?

Thanks again


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Check in your Control Panel > Programs and Features first. It may still have the older versions listed there, if so, you can uninstall them from there.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

HI,

Thank you, I ought to have thought of that of course!

Unfortunatley there aren't any entries for it even in the Microsoft section of the panel.
I also tried Iobit uninstaller which is very good I've found. Alas, no mention there either.

I think that if it isn't a danger, (will consult Secunia homepage) I may leave v3 and 4 where they are. It seems to be either that or copy and store safely then remove the offending .dll'(s). See what happens.

I've had similar problems with JRE too but I have simply deleted those then installed a later version.

By now, progs ought to be able to clear out the old when installing an update I reckon.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Assuming you have a 64bit edition of Windows 10, then you should get the ...x64 file


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you, I don't though I have x86 32bit. Sorry I overlooked to mention that.

As I mentioned, v6 is showing in system 32 files, along with v3 and v4 .dll's too.
I looked on Secunia and there's a debate about whether all are necessary as some programs may look for the older version(s) to use to install.

A bit of a mess really, obviously at some time Windows has installed (updated) the versions- presumably via update; I certainly haven't done it. But it appears to have left all - or perhaps part of the older versions installed too.

It's only the security angle that I'm concerned about, not a fiddly little file or two of course, Secunia reports a security issue.

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I found this for removing msxml v4 : https://altonblom.com/s34e10/ but don't know how good it is. Best thing to do is create an image backup, I use Macrium Reflect Free for imaging. Then try it.

If that doesn't work, you can always try a reset: Settings > Security & updates > Recovery > Reset this PC. Provided you have done a backup.


----------



## grissom (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you for the link, I decided against trying it right now in case it is needed , perhaps for older programs. I tried putting OLD after the offending v4 file name and Secunia says that I'm now scoring 100%. Which is strange seeing that the v3 file is still there. Perhaps v3 is so old that Secunia don't keep it on record.
If any program has a problem with v4 being missing I can remove OLD and revert to having v4 temporarily again.

If nothing misses it, then I can try the solution in the link you provided and remove it properly; thank you.
Thanks too for reminding me about Macrium free. For some years I've been going with Easeus paid for - because the free version doesn't allow to create a WinPE boot disc, which is madness; a backup that you can't use if the worst happens!
Trouble is, they have paid upgrades so often that they alone may explain China's financial boom.

Thanks again for your advice.


----------

